# I feel like an idiot asking this....



## blondie1972 (Jul 25, 2006)

Apologies in advance for my ignorance....

What does it mean when you are hitting shots that are 'fat'?

Cheers!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Dont feel like an idiot, there is no such thing as a stupid question...

A fat shot is basically one where you take too much of a divot and the balls flight is restricted because a lot of the power transfered into the ground rather than the ball.

Like when you hit a shot and you see the massive divot and think, "that 7 iron should have gone another 30 yards". Thats a fat shot.

Otherwise known in my golfing vernacular as "B*ll*cks"

Best of luck avoiding them


----------



## blondie1972 (Jul 25, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Otherwise known in my golfing vernacular as "B*ll*cks"
> 
> Best of luck avoiding them



*laughing*... I hear ya!


Thanks so much!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the in put Jim.

To be fair, whilst I hear you about the knee control, it isnt the aspect that is effecting me. I have hit maybe 1 fat shot in 3 - 4 rounds of late.

Mine comes from this inherant ability to not straighten my right arm at impact causing a slight duck at impact. This is an ongoing problem that myself and my pro is aware of, we are working on some drills and techniques to improve this.

The joys of golf...


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

fitz hit it dead on if your taking a lot of fat shots and the divot is always behind the ball just move the ball back in your stance a little and vise versa if you take to big of a divot in front just move it up a little should help


----------



## presbtain (Jul 18, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Thanks for the in put Jim.
> 
> To be fair, whilst I hear you about the knee control, it isnt the aspect that is effecting me. I have hit maybe 1 fat shot in 3 - 4 rounds of late.
> 
> ...


Hello,

As I understand patterns of motion and the functions of the brain, joints, muscles, etc. What you are telling me has little or no impact upon your impacting the golf ball.

I teach the right arm simply goes along for the ride in the downswing.

Perhaps you should visit my website to get a better understanding of my approach.

Regards,

Jim Clark, R.P.T.

URL www.the-perfectgolfswing.com


----------

